# Karnataka CET Medical Entrance



## Rajesh Saagar

Please provide entrancebook that can be used in preparation of KCET exams for PG medical courses?


----------



## PG_aspirant

You can join MyPGMEE for PG medical entrance exam. This is a trusted resource and Dr. Mudit Khanna developed this tool in association with Elsevier, a leading medical publisher.


----------



## shanelowney

If any medical students want to join international medical university without giving any entrance exam then All Saints University SVG is perfect choice for them.


----------

